# Downhill und Freeride rund um Bad Neustadt an der Saale



## Ope (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
da ich in kürze umziehe love bin ich auf der Suche nach Strecken und natürlich nach Kollegen die dort fahren.
wer etwas weiss, immer her mit den Infos


----------



## Schoschi (8. Januar 2012)

Das würd mich auch interessierten, bin ab und an dort unterwegs. Vom Kreuzberg geht ein schöner Flowtrail runter, ist aber natürlich ein Wanderweg, also Vorsicht. Feuerbergpark gibts ja leider nicht mehr. Ansonsten ist halt das was ich kenne nur Waldautobahn........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (8. Januar 2012)

Waldautobahn ist nix 
Mein Bike braucht entsprechendes Terrain


----------



## lized (10. Januar 2012)

meld dich mal da, die werden dir sicherlich weiterhelfen können: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=170917


----------



## Ope (11. Januar 2012)

lized schrieb:


> meld dich mal da, die werden dir sicherlich weiterhelfen können:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=170917



Vielen Dank


----------



## >Jonas< (30. Januar 2012)

Hey,
ich wohn in Bad Neustadt. Wo genau wohnst du denn?
Also nen paar schöne Trails gibts hier schon sind halt relativ kurz und auch nicht wirklich technisch anspruchsvoll. Ich weiß nicht ob du Querbachshof kennst, da im Wald sind nen paar schöne Strecken. Vom Kreuzberg runterwärts gibts halt die richtig schönen Trails sind zum Teil auch richtig ansprucksvoll, ab mai oder so gibts da auch wieder shuttleservice via Rhönbus.
Bist du mehr so der Downhiller oder fährst du auch XC oder so?


----------



## Pablo85 (18. Februar 2012)

wo find ich die trails bei querbachshof
ich komm aus oberebersbach


----------



## >Jonas< (18. Februar 2012)

Servus,
hab hier mal nen Bild, wo du erkennen kannst wo die Trails ungefähr sind.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1063173]
	
[/URL]

Der grüne Weg ist nen breiter Schotterweg, wenn du den findest, findest du auch bestimmt den roten Weg der hat im unteren Teil nen paar Anlieger und auch ein bis zwei Sprünge, weiter oben kann ich nicht genau sagen wie es da zurzeit aussieht, da dort vor ein paar Wochen Waldarbeiter mit schweren Maschinen unterwegs waren. Da ging auch schon öfter mal die Mtb-Strecken vom Rhöner Kuppenritt lang.

Der blaue Weg ist auch am Schotterweg, ist nen kleiner verwurzelter Pfad der dann oberhalb vom Schotterweg verläuft bis etwa zur Straße von Kollertshof nach Windshausen.

Den gelben Weg kannst vom roten Weg ziemlich leicht erreichen. Ist aber eher nen flacher Trail mit Wurzeln und nen paar Bodenwellen, macht aber auch spaß wenn man schnell genug in die Pedalen triet. 

Gibt noch viel mehr schöne Trails in dem Waldgebiet, aber sind zum Teil schwer zu erklären, aber wenn man dort mal nen paar Stunden sich aufhält findet man schon ziemlich viel. 
Ich weiß nicht ob dir die Holländermauer bei Burgwalbach was sagt, aber von da bis Querbachshof gibt es eigentlich ziemlich viel zu entdecken.


----------



## Ikonoklast (19. Februar 2012)

Die sind alle eher uninteressant, wenn man nicht aufm CC Rad fährt...


----------



## >Jonas< (19. Februar 2012)

Naja würd ich jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen, ist zum Teil schon ziemlich spaßig.
Natürlich macht da mehr als 160mm Federweg wenig Sinn, so wie im ganzen Umkreis von Neustadt.


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. Februar 2012)

Auf den Wegen, die du ansprichst braucht man nicht mehr als 100mm Federweg, alles andere ist Overkill. Die haben sich 1996 mit 70mm Z2 schon sehr angenehm und schnell heizen lassen und sind seitdem eher glatter statt rauher geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jim_ (8. März 2015)

Stehen die trails noch? Komme aus burgwallbach und hab hier auch n hometrail.


----------



## nesrider6161 (23. August 2015)

Servus leute suche leute die einen rund um Nes die strecken vll mal am wochenende zeigen könnten =)


----------

